# Logitech gaming software erkennt G25 nicht  / Profiler keine 900°



## Jamal90901 (13. September 2015)

*Logitech gaming software erkennt G25 nicht  / Profiler keine 900°*

Hallo,

mein G25 wird einfach nicht in der LGS aufgelistet. Es ist als Eingabegerät gelistet

-(Logitech G25 racing wheel USB / HID) & funktioniert an sich auch.

Jedoch habe ich ca 200°-270° max. Lenkeinschlag, wenn ich im Profiler auf 900° gehe übernimmt er die Einstellung nicht. Jedes mal, wenn ich wieder drauf gehe ist alles auf 0.

Profiler wurde per Treiber CD installiert.
Gaming sofware ist die neueste aus dem Netz.

-Habe den Treiber schon mehrmals gelöscht, 
-CCleaner drüber, 
-Als Admin installiert, 
-Kompatibilitätsmodus geändert,
-Lenkrad erst angeschlossen, wenn man darum aufgefordert wird, 
-Viren Programm deaktiviert
-Mehrere USB Ports probiert

Im Spiel zB AC habe ich 900° eingestellt, jedoch kann ich nur 90° nach links & rechts lenken.

Ich hatte vorher das F430 FFB von TM & das Driving force GT & hatte keine Probleme.

Edit : Win10

Mfg


----------



## Jamal90901 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Logitech gaming software erkennt G25 nicht  / Profiler keine 900°*

Hat nun geklappt, jedoch ohne FFB :/


----------



## Michael2812 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Logitech gaming software erkennt G25 nicht  / Profiler keine 900°*

Bitte mal die Lösung durchgeben, bei mir wirds auch nur in Windows erkannt und nicht in der tollen Gaming Software


----------



## Jamal90901 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Logitech gaming software erkennt G25 nicht  / Profiler keine 900°*

Hier der Lösungsvorschlag der nun bei 2 Personen geklappt hat.

Hey

Also wenn du den Logitech Profiler installiert hast von der Treiber CD lösch den "Müll" erstmal der hat mich echt zum durch drehen gebracht^^

Deinstalliere den Treiber vom G25 im Gerätemanager.

Downloade dir hier den Treiber für dein Betriebssystem.

G25 Racing Wheel - Logitech Support

Bevor du den Treiber installierst einmal das Lenkrad anschließen damit Windows es erkennt, dann wieder abschließen & den Treiber installieren. Sobald du dazu aufgefordert wirst das Lenkrad anschließen.

Ich habe mehrere Versuche gebraucht bis es endlich lief, wenn´s nicht klappt einfach nochmal deinstallieren & neu installieren.


Mfg


----------



## Michael2812 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Logitech gaming software erkennt G25 nicht  / Profiler keine 900°*

Vielen Dank nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe, hat so funktioniert


----------

